# Older Video: Dude Jumps White House Fence



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

What's priceless is what happens at the 1:16 mark. A police or secret service Malinois tags one of the police/secret service personnel assisting with the apprehension. So, if your dog isn't perfect don't sweat it; neither are (apparently) the president's security dogs. 

<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/http://www.youtube.com/embed/XKNj-LfHLRA" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The security guy didn't bat an eye either. 
Seems he's pretty solid/focused on what he needed to do. 
Inside that fence should be a kill zone. :-o :-# :grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know about that. Not from that video. Not sure what the guys problem is, but what happened looked good enough for me. I certainly don't want to see US citizens getting popped on the white house lawn for what that guy did.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Handler is a ****tard. The dog gets his closest when the guy gets on the ground? WTF, trying to get the perp bit in the face? If my dog let go after that crappy stab bite on the guard, I'd shoot him in the head myself. Hard to tell who the bigger POS is though, the handler or the dog!

I can't imagine them deploying this dog if the Prez was anywhere involved in an incident. Obama might end up bit, in the ass.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a picture on the wall of my office. It's 3 GSD's sitting on the lawn in front of the White House. I helped train those dogs, they were the first 3 EDD's (there were dual purpose) in the Secret Service's program. 

Just thought I'd brag. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Handler error dog was fine


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I have a picture on the wall of my office. It's 3 GSD's sitting on the lawn in front of the White House. I helped train those dogs, they were the first 3 EDD's (there were dual purpose) in the Secret Service's program.
> 
> Just thought I'd brag. ha ha
> 
> DFrost


That's awesome David. Feel free to scan and share it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

What makes you think they are Secret Service and not contract Police Officers? Someone said they were? Uniforms? 

Curious?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I have a picture on the wall of my office. It's 3 GSD's sitting on the lawn in front of the White House. I helped train those dogs, they were the first 3 EDD's (there were dual purpose) in the Secret Service's program.
> 
> Just thought I'd brag. ha ha
> 
> DFrost


Nice David


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> What makes you think they are Secret Service and not contract Police Officers? Someone said they were? Uniforms?
> 
> Curious?


Hes right all I see in big letters is police, either way the guys there did what needed to do what was done and did a good job of it, including the officer that had a slight split second nip on him from the mali. I would say good job is in order to a non confrontational arrest.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Inside that fence should be a kill zone. :-o :-# :grin:


Bob,

Come on the guy was unarmed and had on a "God Bless America"
shirt. Being stupid shouldn't be a capital offense


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> What makes you think they are Secret Service and not contract Police Officers? Someone said they were? Uniforms? Curious?


I don't know. I understand the Secret Service protects the President and the White House and so I assume the security personnel are Secret Service. Perhaps some of them are actually under another agency but, again, I really don't know. The bottom line is the White House security dog bit the wrong guy. Priceless, eh? =D>:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Patrick Murray said:


> I don't know. I understand the Secret Service protects the President and the White House and so I assume the security personnel are Secret Service. Perhaps some of them are actually under another agency but, again, I really don't know. The bottom line is the White House security dog bit the wrong guy. Priceless, eh? =D>:mrgreen:


I guess depends how you look at it and who they were, training, policy, etc. Don't know enough information and I can't see the whole situation, only what the camera shows.......


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Bob,
> 
> Come on the guy was unarmed and had on a "God Bless America"
> shirt. Being stupid shouldn't be a capital offense


 
...and Gacy wore a clown outfit to kid's parties. It doesn't matter. Nobody said it's a capital offense, but anybody, no matter what they are wearing, should be stopped and contained ASAP when they step over that fence. A person in their right mind would not go over that fence. A person in that frame of mind should be diffused quickly.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Handler needs some work, but the dog looked fine.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Old Mali. Probably had stubs for teeth. Handler error for sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Old Mali. Probably had stubs for teeth. Handler error for sure.


Very old, they don't have old dogs like that now.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> ...and Gacy wore a clown outfit to kid's parties. It doesn't matter. Nobody said it's a capital offense, but anybody, no matter what they are wearing, should be stopped and contained ASAP when they step over that fence. A person in their right mind would not go over that fence. A person in that frame of mind should be diffused quickly.



Skip,

Actually Bob said it should be "kill zone", which may not have been totally serious. Anymore then my reply was.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

That was it ?

I read 2 pages and that's it ? A dog snags a guy's arm as the handler pulls it back . Big deal . 

The Secret Service has a uniformed division plus there are a ton of U.S. Capital Police Officers that work at numerous sites throughout DC . I couldn't tell but having been there and been given a tour by a Capital Police Officer I'd guess it was mostly Sercret Service . The U.S. Capital Police has K9s too .


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

It wasnt a big deal. Has happened to me and will probably happen again. I blame myself... its easier.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Same here Will . Guess that makes me and my dogs POSs . Reguardless of the many many good things we did in our career . 

But seriously I didn't even find that very interesting .


----------



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

That guy is a POS and his dog. Letting his adrenaline dump cause tunnel vision and not being as situationally aware with his dog as he probably is when he trains. POS dog sensed the anxiety coming down lead got so worked up he gave fellow officer a little tap. Worst of all when that POS dog realized that was not a guy to bite he didnt fully commit and reacted to the correction. Wait, those changes happen to all of us stressful situations and any dog in tune to his handler picks up on those changes and reacts accordingly. Oh crap, thats happened to Renzo and I, guess I'll join the POS club too!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

John-Ashley Hill said:


> That guy is a POS and his dog. Letting his adrenaline dump cause tunnel vision and not being as situationally aware with his dog as he probably is when he trains. POS dog sensed the anxiety coming down lead got so worked up he gave fellow officer a little tap. Worst of all when that POS dog realized that was not a guy to bite he didnt fully commit and reacted to the correction. Wait, those changes happen to all of us stressful situations and any dog in tune to his handler picks up on those changes and reacts accordingly. Oh crap, thats happened to Renzo and I, guess I'll join the POS club too!


Ok, I admit it. You had me going there for a minute. As I was reading I was thinking, good gawd, I finally found the perfect "one", ha ha. I didn't think there was another one (other than me of course) around. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Skip,
> 
> Actually Bob said it should be "kill zone", which may not have been totally serious. Anymore then my reply was.



Ya got it that time! 
I do believe they could have/should have gotten him under control a quicker. 
Possibly they were "being nice" because of public image on the WH lawn.
Also just speculation and random mumbling on my part. I hate second guessing news articles/video clips.


----------

